# X-Wing and Tie Fighter on OS X



## gollum84 (Jan 6, 2005)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> Yes! I want to get in some tie figher and X-wing!



I have both of those games and I used to play them all the time on my Performa.  Doing all the training missions and earning medals and badges.  The best part was trying to blow up star destroyers.  Anyways, I was looking through the "Will Apple get rid of the OS 9 emulator?" thread and noticed HateEternal's post.  I was wondering if there was a way I could play those games again on my PowerMac G4 running 10.2.8?  Would it work in Classic Mode, or is there an emulator that might work?


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 6, 2005)

I just installed Tie Fighter and tried to play it in Classic Mode and then my whole screen went nuts!  Everything became black and yellow and it kept flashing.  The game was able to start and the main star wars title came up, but I couldn't take all the flashing, it was screwing up eyes.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

Upgrade to Panther?


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 6, 2005)

No I haven't upgraded to Panther yet.  I was waiting till Tiger came out to upgrade, but do you think X-Wing and Tie Fighter would be playable using Panther?


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know, I'd have to try it and see.

I suspect the problem is that Classic doesn't have direct access to your hardware, in this case your graphics card and OpenGL.  But I really don't know what the problem is without being able to look at it.

Perhaps if you sent me a copy?


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is there anyway to improve the performance of Classic, any files to download, tweeks?  There has to be some way I can play Tie Fighter on my G4.


----------



## Viro (Jan 7, 2005)

If i remember correctly, the X-wing and Tie Fighter games ran at a resolution of 320x200 with a colour depth of 8 bits (i.e. 256 colours). I don't think OS X supports this resolution and this is what's causing problems.

As to how you'd fix it, I've got no idea.


----------



## gollum84 (Jan 7, 2005)

Does Classic support those settings or should I just play it on my Performa?  I was hoping to play it on my G4 with my Logitech USB joystick, because I don't have the original ADB joystick.


----------



## Viro (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm actually finding it quite hard to find the supported screen resolutions under classic . Stuff I've found tend to have to do with snippets of code that deal with the Display Manager. Since I've never programmed under Macs prior to OS X, I've got no clue about what to do with those bits of code. Sorry, can;t be more helpful.


----------



## dracolich (Jan 11, 2005)

Classic supports 256 colors even if OS X doesn't really love it. Of course if you play in a window without obscuring the desktop you'll have horrible graphics all around your game screen.
You can generally play Classic games with no problems - you just need to tweak the system a little, since OS 9.2.2 is too new for those games.


----------

